# Smoothing rough established grass hay field



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I made a mistake this last spring. I got tired of going over a field with my disc and cultipacker and didn't get it smooth enough. 5 times over a field gets to me. The problem was mostly the sod from the previous years. It is sort of a different soil. When dry there is just no give in the soil. I did the same process on a field 2 miles away and it is just fine. I planted in orchard and brome and have a good stand, but it is very rough still. Any good recommendations on what to do? I don't think rolling it with some sort of heavy drum would work like I've seen suggested else where. Because driving over it with my swather and big baler hasn't changed it much so how could a drum? My first option right now is next spring while still in dormancy and moist is to run my cultipacker over it again with the pivot tracks in the same direction I cut and bale. But I am thinking also of buying a triple K that I see listed at the local JD dealer. It's cheap and probably needs new tools. Any other thoughts? Tearing it up and starting over isn't really an option. The cultipacker will tear some out, but not enough to make much of a difference. Given the price of grass hay seed and time to establish on 75 acres. My Teff field is the same roughness, but I can disc that up and start over next spring and this fall.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a similar problem. This fall I am building a tool to hopefully alleviate the situation. I am going to put 4 gangs of 13 wave coulters ahead of ridge leveler followed by a roller. I am building mine 10 ft wide so my 100 HP tractor should have no problem with it. I had considered adding an air cart as well but I want to see how it works first.
I already have the coulters and steel from other projects so that factored into my decision. I think it will work; I hope.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Triple k doesn't like sod if it's the same as mine. Kongskilde type Danish harrow.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm afraid you would tear up root balls from the orchard and they would get raked into the hay and the horsey folk would have a fit.

I did the same kinda tearing out some old that bluegrass was takeing over.I seeded it in 2014 it was awfully rough in 15,ran a spike tooth drag over it twice in 15 spring also.Somewhat better this yr but still rough.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

The triple k looks from the pictures just to have s tines. My cultipacker has c tines. The triple k just has more tines then the cultipacker but no rollers to pack back down. My cousin used the cultipacker in the same way a few years ago to smooth a field. It did ok but took 2-3 seasons to make it fairly smooth. He didn't have root balls. I don't think the new orchard has established itself enough to have big rootballs and sod really hasn't formed yet.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> I have a similar problem. This fall I am building a tool to hopefully alleviate the situation. I am going to put 4 gangs of 13 wave coulters ahead of ridge leveler followed by a roller. I am building mine 10 ft wide so my 100 HP tractor should have no problem with it. I had considered adding an air cart as well but I want to see how it works first.
> I already have the coulters and steel from other projects so that factored into my decision. I think it will work; I hope.


ive never seen what wave coulters can do. Will they lift soil without plants?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Teslan said:


> ive never seen what wave coulters can do. Will they lift soil without plants?


It's the most amount of soil movement without uprooting plants in my experience. The new razor blades that Sunflower uses may be better but I don't have those on hand.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

hillside hay said:


> It's the most amount of soil movement without uprooting plants in my experience. The new razor blades that Sunflower uses may be better but I don't have those on hand.


if it works you might just have a new business. I would want a 15 foot though.


----------



## deerezilla (Nov 27, 2009)

Aerway aeration might be your best bet I used one every year on my grass field it keeps it smooth.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I will definitely post construction photos and test results. Plan to start it in September - October timeframe.


----------

